

Mel's Diner - We need your help to bring Mel's Back - nano81
http://www.groupvestor.com/mels

======
anigbrowl
Let me get this straight - people are being asked to donate to the rebuilding
of a commercial franchise that was fully insured?

And rebuilding Mel's diner is the _only_ fundable project on this Groupvestor
website, which is pretty much a straight clone of Kickstarter?

Astroturf alert.

